# trenabol depot WOW!!!!!!!



## ddeal1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok heres the deal, i ran my very first cycle of test only sept -dec 2010. so i started my new cycle a month ago of test but added last week trenabol depot. i am totally blown away by this. half the time i feel like a teenage girl on the rag, the other half i feel like the incredible hulk. the sides at time can be to much. the kicker to it is ive only been on it 7 days. im running the tren for 6 weeks. my strength already is through the roof. last night instead of my usual 3 sets i did 7 sets on bench. i feel like a freakin beast. my sides so far is i feel hot all the time, i get pissed at the littlest things, my aggression is off the map, and in the beginning i had headaches. not to mention the insomnia. Well worth it tho.


----------



## GMO (Mar 31, 2011)

ddeal1 said:


> *the sides at time can be to much.* the kicker to it is ive only been on it 7 days. im running the tren for 6 weeks. my strength already is through the roof. last night instead of my usual 3 sets i did 7 sets on bench. i feel like a freakin beast. my sides so far is i feel hot all the time, i get pissed at the littlest things, my aggression is off the map, and in the beginning i had headaches. not to mention the insomnia. Well worth it tho.



This is why Tren is not recommended for novice users.  If you are already experiencing sides, just wait until the Tren gets built up in your system.  Due to the long ester associated with Trenabol Depot, you won't have steady blood levels until weeks 4-5.  That's when the sides will really be effecting you. This is another reason that first time Tren users should start by taking Tren A, as it will be in and out of you system if the sides become too much.  With Tren Hex, it is going to take a couple of weeks to clear out of your blood stream.  You are also going to need to stop the Tren about 3 weeks prior to your test, and you should also be running HCG and cabergoline in your cycle.


----------



## BigBird (Mar 31, 2011)

Tren Hex is aka Parabolan, right GMO?


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 31, 2011)

GMO said:


> This is why Tren is not recommended for novice users. If you are already experiencing sides, just wait until the Tren gets built up in your system. Due to the long ester associated with Trenabol Depot, you won't have steady blood levels until weeks 4-5. That's when the sides will really be effecting you. This is another reason that first time Tren users should start by taking Tren A, as it will be in and out of you system if the sides become too much. With Tren Hex, it is going to take a couple of weeks to clear out of your blood stream. You are also going to need to stop the Tren about 3 weeks prior to your test, and you should also be running HCG and cabergoline in your cycle.


 

This is correct.  I would advise you to stop before you get into terrible side effects.  This is not something you run until you have much more experience.  How much are you using?  If you are going to run Tren run the acetate version .  I don't think you understand how the tren you are using is going to build up over time.  You are going to have problems and when you want the side effects to stop they won't for weeks because of the ester on the tren is long.  BAD IDEA .   Good Luck


----------



## GMO (Mar 31, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Tren Hex is aka Parabolan, right GMO?



Yes, same animal...not for novice users.


----------



## ddeal1 (Mar 31, 2011)

*tren*

i completely feel you..... well not yet as im sure the worst of the sides are yet to come. im dosing 70mg's 3x's a week so 210mg's alltogether.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 31, 2011)

wow im glad i read this i was gunna start a thread asking if i should throw tren in my test e a dbol cycle because im not really having any sides...its my first cycle so i better just wait.... please keep us posted on what you do and how you feel!!! thanks bro for the thread


----------



## oufinny (Mar 31, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> wow im glad i read this i was gunna start a thread asking if i should throw tren in my test e a dbol cycle because im not really having any sides...its my first cycle so i better just wait.... please keep us posted on what you do and how you feel!!! thanks bro for the thread



Yeah man, that is very similar to the test/EQ/Dbol? cycle I am thinking about.  I am going to keep it mild to make sure sides are easy to identify.  Even people that take oral tren and the PH versions have sides that are unpleasant.  I see it like taking Superdrol for your first cycle of orals, not a good plan.


----------

